# Last Minute Lease opportunity on the Chittim "Low Fence Ranch" Maverick Co.



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We are going to lease a small pasture for up to 3 guns... This pasture has been managed the same as the rest of the ranch and we are looking for 2 or 3 people to take this pasture on... The ranch is producing 200"+ white tails with out interduced genetics !!!! Last season we took only one trophy off this pasture and one the year before... I have had several 160-180 class deer on film from the area we are looking to lease... The camp is located in the center of the ranch about 2 1/2 miles from the pasture with great roads and RV hook ups... It has been maintained and feed has been going non stop.. The pasture has been a great producer for the last nine years and we are looking for a group that will be willing to hunt it with in the same guidlines we are hunting the rest of the ranch-- "Mature trophy deer"... Long term only.... Hunt your own pasture on a proven Low Fence ranch.... Perfect for a family lease... *Lots of deer*, hogs , javalina, and some turkey .. We have already seen some nice bucks just driving around (3 of them with drops) and we have not set in a blind yet in this pasture this season. I might sit tomorrow and try to get some pics....... This pasture does have water on it and another tank just to the north of it a couple of hundred yards... I will be available to show the pasture just about all week... email me at *[email protected]* for more details... Gun hunters only on this pasture... *The lease is $30,000.00 at 10,000.00 per gun.. I have another small pasture that still needs 2 guns also...*Thanks Brett


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

How big is the pasture?


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

How many acres?? Does this price include feed, elect,use of cooler etc.???


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The post reads '' email me for more details ''...

If I'm looking for people to lease to and/or hunt with... 

I would want people who could at least follow simple instructions... JMO


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> The post reads '' email me for more details ''...
> 
> If I'm looking for people to lease to and/or hunt with...
> 
> I would want people who could at least follow simple instructions... JMO


LOL!!!! your a mind reader


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

WELLLLLL RACK RANCH, When I tried his email it kicked it back........ Soooo do you have any other smart azzzz comments to make??


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh and Rack Ranch I have read some of your posts on the Steer sites and laughed my head off but never gave a negative comment but from now on I will............


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

finz said:


> WELLLLLL RACK RANCH, When I tried his email it kicked it back........ Soooo do you have any other smart azzzz comments to make??


10-4.....................my thoughts exactly!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

guess i'll pass.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> The post reads '' email me for more details ''...
> 
> If I'm looking for people to lease to and/or hunt with...
> 
> I would want people who could at least follow simple instructions... JMO


Thanks for the post..... How many deer does this guy plan on shooting if he is worried about the cost of the walkin cooler electric bill... Lmao!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Man I've always enjoyed looking at your pics. I have a nice place of my own my uncle has allowed me to hunt in E TX so I can't spend any money towards hunting anywhere else right now as all my extra $ being used to fix my spot up. However, Chris has been approached about putting together a hunting show by one of the bigger cable networks, and if it works out I'll be involved as well and I know where one of our stops is gonna be!! He has a meeting next week back in Denver, I'm excited and hope it starts coming together, my wife would complain much less if I started making a little money hunting! From what Captn Shayne's told me, whoever gets on your open pasture down there will be very pleased!


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the post..... How many deer does this guy plan on shooting if he is worried about the cost of the walkin cooler electric bill... Lmao!!!!!! [email protected]


It's a legit question, not everyone is handed a silver spoon to dine with!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

finz said:


> How many acres?? Does this price include feed, elect,use of cooler etc.???





broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the post..... How many deer does this guy plan on shooting if he is worried about the cost of the walkin cooler electric bill... Lmao!!!!!! [email protected]


I believe he was asking about more than just "elec. bill"...


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the post..... How many deer does this guy plan on shooting if he is worried about the cost of the walkin cooler electric bill... Lmao!!!!!! [email protected]


*yea bud, them are questions i was going to ask when i emailed you, but changed my mind, you need some rich dudes that dont ask questions. im out...*


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> The post reads '' email me for more details ''...
> 
> If I'm looking for people to lease to and/or hunt with...
> 
> I would want people who could at least follow simple instructions... JMO





finz said:


> WELLLLLL RACK RANCH, When I tried his email it kicked it back........ Soooo do you have any other smart azzzz comments to make??


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I wish I could afford it I would jump all over it. If one of those bucks walked out in front of me while I was hunting there is a high possibility of my heart literally jumping out of my chest. LOL!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

If I hit the lotto Saturday night, I'm in for a spot or two..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mad Mike said:


> If I hit the lotto Saturday night, I'm in for a spot or two..


LOL.. I'll know more on 11/12/11 after I get back from the casino on *11/11/11*. I am betting it all on the luckiest day of the century. Come on dice, baby needs new shoes!! Yo eleven!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

coup de grace said:


> *yea bud, them are questions i was going to ask when i emailed you, but changed my mind, you need some rich dudes that dont ask questions. im out...*


Can you define rich dude? I was just wondering what it takes to be rich. I dont consider my self rich but if i wanted to I could afford the lease and i only make 50 k a year. Its not that hard if you think about it I am debt free including my house.

$10,000 a year is not that hard to come up with, it is less than $850.00 a month. Now just add your car/truck notes, morgage /rent and boats all up and I bet they total over $850 a month.

People dont realize how much they spend on material things until its all on paper and then the shock and awe comes out.

it really is nice being debt free so I was just wondering what you consider RICH to be.

Brett nice place and not bad for the money but I already have a place for the next 5 years so i will keep you in mind in the future .


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

nice looking deer. you get what you pay for. wish i could hunt with these guys.maybe someday


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

10K not a bad price???? It's freaking deer! So your proud of yourself for being debt free and not wasting money on material things? But you would gladly waste 10k for a set of horns.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> 10K not a bad price???? It's freaking deer! So your proud of yourself for being debt free and not wasting money on material things? But you would gladly waste 10k for a set of horns.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Antlers*

If anyone thinks you are paying 10K just for a rack, maybe they should take up golf. You pay for the total experience, and yes for the horns, but if that is all you are looking for I think your head is in the wrong place. You can buy antlers off the internet for about that price, and do not have to get wet, cold or bit by insects.
Great ranch, and bucks. If I had the jack I would be in in a heartbeat. 
Maybe I should put Holden on my preferred bidders list, maybe get an invite, lol.
BB


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Some people might pay 10K on the "total experience", but lets not kid ourselves here. Do you see the total experience in the pics or just racks. I've never paid for a deer lease and I always get the total experience. I play golf too. 

Any deer is a trophy for me. High jack over, Carry on.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I think they have a great place down there. And if a man wants to brag on here that he's debt free, go for it, I sure wish I was debt free. Im blessed w a good job, but have 3 kids and alot to pay for so I wont be debt free for awhile! At the end of the day a man can spend his own money on whatever the hell he wants to. I know people that spend thousands of dollars a year on cigarettes, which give them cancer, so I'd say theres lots of things out there worse to spend their money on than a top notch hunting ranch/lease!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

rut-ro said:


> Can you define rich dude? I was just wondering what it takes to be rich. I dont consider my self rich but if i wanted to I could afford the lease and i only make 50 k a year. Its not that hard if you think about it I am debt free including my house.
> 
> $10,000 a year is not that hard to come up with, it is less than $850.00 a month. Now just add your car/truck notes, morgage /rent and boats all up and I bet they total over $850 a month.
> 
> ...


I can't ride that deer to work each day or live in it's rib cage. I'll go out and shoot my truck and post a pic....hold on.



This is a fun thread


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lease*

X2 Royboy. 
Yes devil, all I see is horns in the pics. The point is, 90% of the bucks you see on that type of place you cannot shoot, so you get the experience. I pay for my lease and I don't golf. Too expensive for me. Those greens fees are killers.
Sorry for the hijack Brandon, hope you find your hunters.
BB


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

There sure is a lot of turnover on this place. Seems like a lease like this would have a waiting list a mile long. Makes one wonder.........


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Some people might pay 10K on the "total experience", but lets not kid ourselves here. Do you see the total experience in the pics or just racks. I've never paid for a deer lease and I always get the total experience. I play golf too.
> 
> Any deer is a trophy for me. High jack over, Carry on.


People get different things from hunting. It's good that any deer to you is a trophy but everyone does not feel that way. 
I can only speak to from my own experience but here goes. I've hunted WT deer for over 40 years and my biggest buck to date will not even match the 140 and change 10 pointer that my son killed several years ago in San Angelo. Is every deer a trophy to me... no they are not. I still love to hunt but don't care to shoot young or small bucks. If I'm culling at the landowners request then thats different but just killing a little buck to fill a tag doesn't do it for me anymore.
Some of the guys can afford to pay 10k for a lease with big deer on it then thats their business not anyone else's. 
Someday in the future (Good Lord Willing) I''m gonna hunt on a true trophy ranch and when I do I'm not gonna apologize for my trophy. Sorry I just had to let that fly. Baker


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

all I got to say is


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I just think 20% of income + all other related expenses is ALOT to spend on hunting deer... If ya fish too .... or even plan on having your kids attend college good luck


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> I can't ride that deer to work each day or live in it's rib cage. I'll go out and shoot my truck and post a pic....hold on.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fun thread


:rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't see this turning out too good for some of the posters in this thread.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Wiredhernandez said:


> I just think 20% of income + all other related expenses is ALOT to spend on hunting deer... If ya fish too .... or even plan on having your kids attend college good luck


I agree, it is alot and I do fish but not that much, I have a buddy that bought what i thought was a stupid gun but its his money so who cares if he can afford it let him do it.

people spend alot of money on what other people would consider stupid stuff but that is thier decision.

as far as college as long as my daughter stays in Texas her college is paid for 

but thanks for the luck


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

money's relative based on one's income

some folks can only afford hamburger meat...









other's prime rib


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i like prime rib


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

prime rub errrrr uhhh prime rib is right sheeezus


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate long hair


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Jeeze people. The man is offering a lease on a top notch place for relatively cheap. Just FYI if you have the chance to shoot a 180" deer under 15,000 it's a steal. Your getting alot of perks for 10k. 

Here is a price for a 209" deer in 2008. And that's just for a 4 day hunt:

$25,000


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

always seems to come down to money driving these debates.. it really is hard for the average wage earner to comprehend that $10k to a rich person is like $100 to a normal person. $100 is a lot to me.  You say you have better uses, maybe this is a better use to the person leasing it? But I understand the flip side and can easily see someone writing a check for this lease and possibly being so busy with other things not even showing up to hunt it. LOL A yacht costs more than a canoe, and so does a 200 inch compared to average score. Eagle Ford is making alot of money for some also, I can see a 300 acre ranch owner with ordinary 130's in Cotulla taking his $500k deposit check from an oil company and leasing this guys pasture.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow.................all I can say is WOW! 

I can not afford the lease--Top Notch and bet every bit worth it to those with more money.
My Dad and my Brother hunt up North in many states every year for 200+ deer--great deer every year but I don't Dog the B-Jeasus on them for it--their choice..............dats it Mangos!

Dads got 14-- 200+ mounts in a row at the Ranch and it is very cool to see--some in the 245's.

Hope you find the right fit for ur lease.
IJ--I like Prime Rib too..............................................!!

swamp .02


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

swampus, if I lease it for $30k, can you make us $60k off the deer on it? 

I am looking for 8 people to fill one spot on this pasture. Text me. LOL


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

In a heart beat!


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

I would not pay 10k for 10 200+ Deer just my .02 Good luck there are alot of people that will out there.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> I hate long hair
> 
> Here you go brother.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Amazing.... Anyway thank you to the people here that have better things to do besides spreading the hate.... I have had several emails from some really nice people and look forward to meeting y'all... Hope everyone has a great season  even the hunters full of hatred  Personalities are getting really easy to read online... God bless y'all... Now I'm going to get back to taking pictures of deer!!! Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Very Well Put !!, Brett. *


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the post..... How many deer does this guy plan on shooting if he is worried about the cost of the walkin cooler electric bill... Lmao!!!!!! Gettightsuckas@hotmail.com


*Love that E-mail address!!. ........Priceless!.....CHEERS!..:cheers:*


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

If there are 3 guys wamting to take good racks, this is a bargin.  All the have to do is show up and hunt.  Place is managed, deer are there.

Either you can pay it and do it or you can not.

Wished I could!


----------



## 2gauge (Feb 5, 2009)

Wrong site for this lease- maybe if you have a free meal with every hunt and some public land you might gain some interest... ignore the ignorance if possible!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Haters will be haters. Get smoked Sucka!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Why do some people have to hate on others?  Ive got friends who think Im nuts for paying 1500/ yr to hunt deer and pigs,  they make a whole lot less than me so to them its ridiculous!  If somebody can fork out 10 grand a year like I fork out 1500 then its their business!

Sheesh, some of you folks need to get a life and get off the op's ***, its obviously NOT your money so drink a beer, chill out and enjoy the pics he provides, I know I do!

If I would have planned my life differently, or if I ever win the lottery, I would gladly pay that amount to be able to hunt there with that caliber of deer!


If your gonna hate go to the peta website and register, they LOVE haters over there! lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Plain and simple, if you don't like it (even though its legal)  don't comment negatively.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

So much bitterness and jealousy out there. Get over yourselves, there are people in the world who make/have much more money than you(us) and what they do with their money is their own dam business.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

did i click on the lease opening thread or the occupy wall street thread, i'm confused!  kisssm


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Seems like there is a lot of jealousy on this thread...

Nothing is free, you want to shoot a big deer your going to have to pay for it. I have hunted south, west, and east Texas my whole life and have taken bucks of all sizes in each area. I would kill to have a pasture on the Chittam at to have a chance at 200+ deer for 10k, it is consistently one of the top producing LOW fence ranches in Texas. Why do so many people on here care so much how someone else spends their own da*n money? 

The man is just offering up an opportunity to get on a deer lease, if your not interested move on. 

My .02


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Class warriors please return to whitehouse.org.

First class properties are expensive to lease and manage.  Like some have mentioned, check the rates at a place like King Ranch to shoot a 180+ buck.  My boss just took his two kids on a management land deer hunt where they each shot a little hill country buck and spent $10k in a weekend.  He's interested in the lease, to him a bargain.  Brett - sent you an email earlier this week.  
Patrick


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I wonder what would happen if one person leased all 5 spots that Brett has open and offered to take 4 guests from the 2cool hunting board, how many of the haters would be the first to raise their hands????



And don't lie, you know you would.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks LOL.... We have been talking about Holden Roofing donating a youth hunt for this season on the company pasture....it would be cool to give some of the kids here on 2cool a shot at a nice buck... *How old should the youth be for starters to be able to participate on this hunt* we can get the deer within 50 yards... We may do it several time this season if it all works out... I think geting their first or maybe bigest "LOW FENCE" South Texas Whitetail this season would be 2cool... We have more fun at the ranch taking kids than hunting our selves.... Here is a pic from this eve - main fraim 12 taking out a tree 20 ' from me!!! I was glad he didn't trn aroung and start rubbing those horns on me LOL... Brett

Reason for Deletion:


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

That would be awesome if you guys did something like that. Let me know if you guys decide to do it. I would love to put my fiance's kids name in the drawing, if thats how ya'll decide to do it. They havent squeezed the trigger on anything yet, hopefully this year they will. This would be a heck of a start for one them. They have been on several ranches with big exotics but havent seen whitetails of the caliber you have. Always enjoy looking at your pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

A good age range would be from 6-14. Great idea and I would be willing to help if you need it.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

It doesn't have to be a youth hunt now does it? I got a kid, he's 22, and he's spent the last 8 months getting shot at every day in Talibanistan that would love to go deer hunting somewhere other than on public land in California(probably more dangerous than Afghanjstan).
Just kidding. He's not coming back until March.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

These kids would love it too.....here on the Border with The Challenged Sportsmen of America dove hunt this year .....they haven't shot a WT Buck yet--lots of does.
Way cool of U guys to do that for the young ones!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Konan said:


> Jeeze people. The man is offering a lease on a top notch place for relatively cheap. Just FYI if you have the chance to shoot a 180" deer under 15,000 it's a steal. Your getting alot of perks for 10k.
> 
> Here is a price for a 209" deer in 2008. And that's just for a 4 day hunt:
> 
> $25,000


Speaking of FYI: Last season I killed a 168, 170, 171, 172 and a 187 all 5 for $20k. You can look them up at Los Cazadores. And you think it's a deal for (1) one deer under $15k?!? Just sayn'. Oh and I could hunt anytime I wanted - not just 4 days


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff_C said:


> Speaking of FYI: Last season I killed a 168, 170, 171, 172 and a 187 all 5 for $20k. You can look them up at Los Cazadores. And you think it's a deal for (1) one deer under $15k?!? Just sayn'. Oh and I could hunt anytime I wanted - not just 4 days


You may not want to post that info on a public forum.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeff_C said:


> Speaking of FYI: Last season I killed a 168, 170, 171, 172 and a 187 all 5 for $20k. You can look them up at Los Cazadores. And you think it's a deal for (1) one deer under $15k?!? Just sayn'. Oh and I could hunt anytime I wanted - not just 4 days


Wow !!!!! That is impressive!!! I havn't killed but 2 over 170 in my life and I have been leasing this ranch for 9 years...... Man you must be a great hunter and have a great ranch! Congratulations on your hunting skills... Have you seen any big ones this year on the place you hunt... We are not impressed with what we are seeing..... Sure hope I get the chance to hunt a place with that many 170s some day... :shamrock:


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Konan said:


> A good age range would be from 6-14. Great idea and I would be willing to help if you need it.


I think the youth hunt age should be 6-52. love the pics.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeff_C said:


> Speaking of FYI: Last season I killed a 168, 170, 171, 172 and a 187 all 5 for $20k. You can look them up at Los Cazadores. And you think it's a deal for (1) one deer under $15k?!? Just sayn'. Oh and I could hunt anytime I wanted - not just 4 days





sotol buster said:


> I think the youth hunt age should be 6-52. love the pics.


That is funny!!! We are working on something for the kids now... I think it will be alot of fun.... I guess since we have only had replies on 6 and up we can start from there... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swampus said:


> These kids would love it too.....here on the Border with The Challenged Sportsmen of America dove hunt this year .....they haven't shot a WT Buck yet--lots of does.
> Way cool of U guys to do that for the young ones!





Konan said:


> A good age range would be from 6-14. Great idea and I would be willing to help if you need it.


Thank You Konan and swampus ..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> It doesn't have to be a youth hunt now does it? I got a kid, he's 22, and he's spent the last 8 months getting shot at every day in Talibanistan that would love to go deer hunting somewhere other than on public land in California(probably more dangerous than Afghanjstan).
> Just kidding. He's not coming back until March.


If you can get him there before the end of season you got a deal.... Brett:flag: And tell him thank you !!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

"Last season I killed a 168, 170, 171, 172 and a 187 all 5 for $20k. You can look them up at Los Cazadores. And you think it's a deal for (1) one deer under $15k?!? Just sayn'. Oh and I could hunt anytime I wanted - not just 4 days "....So your saying you personally shot 5 trophy, lifteime class bucks in one hunting season last year? Im calling BS on that. What county allows a guy to take 5 legal bucks in a season anyways? Reguardless, I guess if you did kill em all your the new Rambo of 2cool!! Did you use a gun/bow, or did you just sneak up on them and cut their throat from behind?


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

royboy42 said:


> "Last season I killed a 168, 170, 171, 172 and a 187 all 5 for $20k. You can look them up at Los Cazadores. And you think it's a deal for (1) one deer under $15k?!? Just sayn'. Oh and I could hunt anytime I wanted - not just 4 days "....So your saying you personally shot 5 trophy, lifteime class bucks in one hunting season last year? Im calling BS on that. What county allows a guy to take 5 legal bucks in a season anyways? Reguardless, I guess if you did kill em all your the new Rambo of 2cool!! Did you use a gun/bow, or did you just sneak up on them and cut their throat from behind?


Mexico deer and US deer, think you need to order some smoked crow to eat, its not braggging and he has pictures somewhere on the forum, Mexico deer are huge in his area he is hunting and he i think has protein fed them as well, can somebody post the pictures he has of the deer or are they on TBH and not here???


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

well congrads to your buddy, I could care less about seeing pics, Im not gonna get in a computer argument with some of these laptop tough guys on here. You can take that smoked crow and shove it up your ...well, you know. I guess it just seemed odd that some guys kill 5 bucks a season, but to each his own. I personally wouldnt even have the desire to shoot 5 bucks a season, but thats just me. Hope ya'll have a great season!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

royboy42 said:


> "Last season I killed a 168, 170, 171, 172 and a 187 all 5 for $20k. You can look them up at Los Cazadores. And you think it's a deal for (1) one deer under $15k?!? Just sayn'. Oh and I could hunt anytime I wanted - not just 4 days "....So your saying you personally shot 5 trophy, lifteime class bucks in one hunting season last year? Im calling BS on that. What county allows a guy to take 5 legal bucks in a season anyways?


 Any county with an MLD ranch in it...


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW, 2cool is changing. Oh never mind, My Momma always said "if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all". Good luck to all this season , be on a $ 50,000 a gun ,1 buck lease or paper land in east Texas, I hope everyone kills a nice one.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

royboy - relax man I was just saying that for under $20k you can kill more than one deer. I don't protein feed or hunt high fences. All my deer are free ranging whitetails. I just hunt where they hide . And yes I killed all the deer I mentioned last season. Sorry it's hard for you to believe. Look it up! I wish a rewarding season for everyone this year. It's a "let'em walk" kinda year. Best of luck to you royboy!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

And for the record - although I haven't heard any good news about this lease manager the deer are or appear to be first class. I'm sure anyone who hunts will enjoy the deer.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeff_C said:


> And for the record - although I haven't heard any good news about this lease manager the deer are or appear to be first class. I'm sure anyone who hunts will enjoy the deer.


 Even though you haven't heard any good news about me hwell: ... I think your the best !!!







*Good luck this season on killing another pile of deer and have safe travels !!!







Brett*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

royboy42 said:


> well congrads to your buddy, I could care less about seeing pics, Im not gonna get in a computer argument with some of these laptop tough guys on here. You can take that smoked crow and shove it up your ...well, you know. I guess it just seemed odd that some guys kill 5 bucks a season, but to each his own. I personally wouldnt even have the desire to shoot 5 bucks a season, but thats just me. Hope ya'll have a great season!


I think that is pretty well put... No need for all the BS... I was just trying to *fill the lease* and maybe toss a couple of* kid hunts for our 2coolers* that don't have a place like ours or Jeffs to hunt out there and low and behold out comes another *EGO* with alittle *hating* mixed in... This thread was not about Jeff or how Great a hunter he is LOL... Here* maybe this will help !!* Once again thank you to the non haters and lets go find a monster buck !!! Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Brett....You're just like a " Big Old Magnet"!!.... You & your threads, just brings out the "Good..:smile:, the Bad.. & the Locos!!..:spineyes: ....Don't worry, I'll still be your"Buddy"..LOL*


*And, that's a Great idea on the Kid Hunts!*


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

*10,000*

I understand that you have a pasture that you are trying to lease for the price of $10,000 a year. What I don't understand is your attitude for the 99% of those who read these threads who can not afford this money to hunt for whitetail deer. For many of us, hunting whitetail deer is a passion, and one that we spend way too much of our income on, in relation to what we earn on a yearly basis. We do it because we love it, and we love the time it affords us to spend with our kids doing what we love the most. If you are so far removed from this realization that you can't understand the negativity that some of us have responded with, then you need to take a step back. The genetics and B & C numbers are not as important to many of those who hunt in this state as they are to you and those who are sniffing you and this thread. You put a message out there, and people responded. Take the bad with the good, and move on. We all love to hunt, and look forward to the opening of the season.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> We are going to lease a small pasture for up to 3 guns... This pasture has been managed the same as the rest of the ranch and we are looking for 2 or 3 people to take this pasture on... The ranch is producing 200"+ white tails with out interduced genetics !!!! Last season we took only one trophy off this pasture and one the year before... I have had several 160-180 class deer on film from the area we are looking to lease... The camp is located in the center of the ranch about 2 1/2 miles from the pasture with great roads and RV hook ups... It has been maintained and feed has been going non stop.. The pasture has been a great producer for the last nine years and we are looking for a group that will be willing to hunt it with in the same guidlines we are hunting the rest of the ranch-- "Mature trophy deer"... Long term only.... Hunt your own pasture on a proven Low Fence ranch.... Perfect for a family lease... *Lots of deer*, hogs , javalina, and some turkey .. We have already seen some nice bucks just driving around (3 of them with drops) and we have not set in a blind yet in this pasture this season. I might sit tomorrow and try to get some pics....... This pasture does have water on it and another tank just to the north of it a couple of hundred yards... I will be available to show the pasture just about all week... email me at *[email protected]* for more details... Gun hunters only on this pasture... *The lease is $30,000.00 at 10,000.00 per gun.. I have another small pasture that still needs 2 guns also...*Thanks Brett


 *Bump ... Here is a pic I took of a young deer from the front pasture 2 days ago... Young deer but lots of potential.... Brett :cheers:*


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*You are right! That deer is on his way!!....What are you aging him at?....3 1/2--4 1/2 yr. old ?*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rwooldri said:


> I understand that you have a pasture that you are trying to lease for the price of $10,000 a year. What I don't understand is your attitude for the 99% of those who read these threads who can not afford this money to hunt for whitetail deer. For many of us, hunting whitetail deer is a passion, and one that we spend way too much of our income on, in relation to what we earn on a yearly basis. We do it because we love it, and we love the time it affords us to spend with our kids doing what we love the most. If you are so far removed from this realization that you can't understand the negativity that some of us have responded with, then you need to take a step back. The genetics and B & C numbers are not as important to many of those who hunt in this state as they are to you and those who are sniffing you and this thread. You put a message out there, and people responded. Take the bad with the good, and move on. We all love to hunt, and look forward to the opening of the season.


 That is a respectful response but the point is why even respond.. I clearly stated how much it is and contact me for more info... Thats it... Why even respond if its not your thing or in your budget... I understand that and could not afford to hunt here just a few years ago... The fact is I and many others can at least this year LOL.. So what is the reason to trash people just because they have something and have worked hard to get it.... Im sorry people have the-- he has it-- I want it ---so lets get to hating problem.... Its a new generation... When I was young and saw a ranch like this I dreamed of hunting on it and busted my B#tt to get it... I never trashed people for their success but wanted to work toward having the same.... The OLD AMERICAN WAY... I have about had it with this site... Its not hunting its bla bla bla.. I think Mont has a great thing here that helps alot of people but it seems more people here would like to see people upset or in pain than happy and doing well... Its a sad thing.... Back to the lease.. I have had 6 pretty cool sounding groups that have replied to the ranch and will be showing it to 2 of them I think this week so I think Im through with all the crying for now... Thanks and great hunting to all.... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> *You are right! That deer is on his way!!....What are you aging him at?....3 1/2--4 1/2 yr. old ?*


Lucky !!! If he stays on our ranch for the next 5 years :cheers:...


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

*lol*

the LOL after your response is the problem dude. good luck with filling your spots.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

*Keep it up!!!!!*



broadonrod said:


> That is a respectful response but the point is why even respond.. I clearly stated how much it is and contact me for more info... Thats it... Why even respond if its not your thing or in your budget... I understand that and could not afford to hunt here just a few years ago... The fact is I and many others can at least this year LOL.. So what is the reason to trash people just because they have something and have worked hard to get it.... Im sorry people have the-- he has it-- I want it ---so lets get to hating problem.... Its a new generation... When I was young and saw a ranch like this I dreamed of hunting on it and busted my B#tt to get it... I never trashed people for their success but wanted to work toward having the same.... The OLD AMERICAN WAY... I have about had it with this site... Its not hunting its bla bla bla.. I think Mont has a great thing here that helps alot of people but it seems more people here would like to see people upset or in pain than happy and doing well... Its a sad thing.... Back to the lease.. I have had 6 pretty cool sounding groups that have replied to the ranch and will be showing it to 2 of them I think this week so I think Im through with all the crying for now... Thanks and great hunting to all.... Brett


Most people no longer care about the "OLD AMERICAN WAY." They want the new American way and anyone can fill in the blank as to what that is. I personally enjoy your posts and pictures and hope you keep putting them out there. I seriously doubt that I will be the only one checkin em out!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rwooldri said:


> the LOL after your response is the problem dude. good luck with filling your spots.


 We shoot at 8,9, and 10 years old some others don't it just seems to be working... Im hoping it works this drought year should teach us something... I really didn't mean it sarcastically... Watch this buck on here for the next seasons to come and lets call him 4yrs old.. Its just the way we do it and some disagree... I really hope he makes it at least 4 more years... Gnight and good hunting..... Brett :cheers:


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

*he has it*

Your response doesn't work with me Brett. I have a ranch in the Hill Country, and sacrifice alot of luxuries so that I can make my own rules. Just don't like the way you seem to **** on those who can't afford to hunt "trophy" white tail. For most, there's more to the experience than the number associated to the rack.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rwooldri said:


> Your response doeood sn't work with me Brett. I have a ranch in the Hill Country, and sacrifice alot of luxuries so that I can make my own rules. Just don't like the way you seem to **** on those who can't afford to hunt "trophy" white tail. For most, there's more to the experience than the number asciated to the rack.


 offering free hunts for 2coolers kids, and disabled vets... God bless you and your familly my brother and good hunting.. Like I said new generation ..:spineyes: Gnight


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

great, and god bless you...what's the number I call for the free hunts?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> and* lets* go find a monster buck !!! Brett


Im Ready! Just say when! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

*2coolers and their kids*

check back for the number to call for free hunts! Sure it will be posted soon!!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Brett, I don't think I mentioned you by name when I said I haven't heard good things about the lease manager. I simply put the word out about the opportunity and all of the responses came back negative. I'm the type of guy that would spend that kind of money to hunt a quality ranch. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. And for the record I've never taken that many trophy deer in one season. But what is a man to do when a mature free range 187 runs up to your truck? Oh and I like my trophy reward pic you posted - real mature bud!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My God people!! Grow up!!

And get off the man's back!!

It's a great thing your doing with the kids and vets broadonrod. Kudos to you. But, you must use "The Force" to ignore the negatives.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow.....you guys suck arse.....


Brandon.....you da man

nice deer
nice of you to share the opp
ignore the turds


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow.....I just read the whoooooole thing. I didnt see or read sarcasm. But I'm pretty simple minded.
Wish I could hunt there....


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

royboy42 said:


> well congrads to your buddy, I could care less about seeing pics, Im not gonna get in a computer argument with some of these laptop tough guys on here. You can take that smoked crow and shove it up your ...well, you know. I guess it just seemed odd that some guys kill 5 bucks a season, but to each his own. I personally wouldnt even have the desire to shoot 5 bucks a season, but thats just me. Hope ya'll have a great season!


Here is the thread, I heard this year he is hunting Canada as well for trophys to break the record again, please remember some people hunt trophys and have what it takes to get them, time, money, location, I hope he at least can equal what he did last year and go to Canada!!!!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=324089


----------

